# Vbulletin Forums Hacked Attacked!!!



## Happy

*Vbulletin Forums Hacked Attacked!!!

*







​
I was notified by several members today about possible malware being injected into browsers when visiting PersonalityCafe. Doing some investigation, I discovered that it was not only PerC that was being affected but a whole network of other forums. Apparently the vbseo plugin for vbulletin had an exploit and many forums, especially big boards were being attacked. So I updated the plugin and it should be working perfectly fine now.

Users that were being affected were people who use google chrome/safari.

If you guys want to know more about what happened, read this...

"Visiting this site may harm your computer" -- Centiyo exploit on Vbulletin forums. Security errors? Broken images? Site slow? Just a heads-up! - Tweak3D.Net

Fortunately the members of PerC were quick to catch and notified me of the situation. Thanks to those members and to all of you who were willing to stay and notify me. 

Please be careful when browsing other vbulletin forums.


----------



## Liontiger

Thanks Lance. Way to be on top of your game, brah


----------



## Pac-Man

I'm a member of various programming forums (strictly underground - selective access) and I'd be happy to notify you when certain scripts are released.  Oh no, someone's gonna hunt me down now!


----------

